# 6-8-6 Steam turbine engine,PRR



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Here is an engine I have not seen before. Built in 1944 for the PRR it only ran until 1949 and only one was built. Any models of it? Is the real one still around? Pete
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/6-8-6
This picture is from the 1948 Model Railroader magazine.
























Best I can do with my printer. You'll have to print these pics and put them together to get the whole thing. Pete


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Lionel and Williams by Bachmann has one in 0 scale. It was scrapped due to maintance costs and repairs. I imagine one was made in brass for HO.I do like the scale drawings! is it of the whole engine? If so, if ya can, scan it and email it to me if possible!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Sure, there are plenty of O-scale ones, both MTH and Lionel.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Oops thinking of the wrong engine.

Massey


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll scan it to here and you can download it along with anyone else who wants it. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That didn't stop Lionel, MTH, and Williams, to name three I know of, from making a ton of models of them! 

I don't know of any HO models, but given the popularity of it in O-scale, I'd be surprised if nobody has done one.

Here's an HO model of it: http://www.brasstrains.com/classic/...-PRR-Pennsylvania-6-8-6-S2-Steam-Turbine-6200

Apparently, Alco Models also made one, I found it listed on one of the pay auction sites.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd like to see how the real engine actually worked. If any body finds info on that I'd appreciate hearing about it. Pete


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Lionel did several post-war versions of this ...

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_671_loco.htm

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_681_loco.htm

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_682_loco.htm

http://www.tandem-associates.com/lionel/lionel_trains_2020_loco.htm

The turbine was a novel concept. As it turned out, the train had great propulsive efficiency at high load/speed, but bad efficiency at the majority of less-than-top-load operation. That fact sealed the loco's death fate.

TJ


----------



## santafe158 (Jul 14, 2010)

I read in the Standard Catalog of Lionel Trains(?), that Lionel made more money off of that locomotive with their postwar models than the PRR did with their real one.


----------

